# Health Cover



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Please be aware that the information on Health Cover in Cyprus in this months Grapevine may not be correct. 

The changes relate to the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) and full information can be found on UK Department pof health website :-EU regulations

The UK DOH clearly state that the changes effect you if 

_you are a national of an EU member state and live in an EU member state, and you either:
receive your state pension or other long-term benefit from the UK and you have registered the form E121 with the health authorities in the member state where you live; or
you are dependent on a citizen working in the UK and have registered the form E109 issued by the UK_

The UK DOH should send you a form to complete for the EHIC. The regulations come into force May 1st 2010


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes I received a letter. I am a little confused, from what I understand, The EHIC card that Cyprus gave me will not be valid after May 1st.... England will be giving me an EHIC again....Have I missed something? Why the change?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Yes I received a letter. I am a little confused, from what I understand, The EHIC card that Cyprus gave me will not be valid after May 1st.... England will be giving me an EHIC again....Have I missed something? Why the change?


I am confused as well. Does this mean that the hospital registration card I have will not be valid anymore?
To be honest the Department of Health website info is as clear as mud


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, 

We have an EHIC and as we are not exactly perminantly here (we have a house in UK are paying bills etc) could we use this to cover maternity costs for my wife?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I am confused as well. Does this mean that the hospital registration card I have will not be valid anymore?
> To be honest the Department of Health website info is as clear as mud



Unless you are in receipt of a UK State Benefit such as Sickness benefit and are here with an E121, E123 or E126 then this should not affect you.... unless I've not understood!!!!!!

The EHIC card that we are talking about is the one that would cover us if we visited another EU (other than our place of residence). When I registered here I got an EHIC card from Cyprus and had to surrender the original UK one. As the UK pays Cyprus for my medical care I guess this new card will cover me for any EU country other than Cyprus (my place of residence) and the UK (the people paying for my cover).


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have an EHIC and as we are not exactly perminantly here (we have a house in UK are paying bills etc) could we use this to cover maternity costs for my wife?


You will need to check on what the EHIC card covers but it looks as if routine maternity care might be included!

If you have moved abroad permanently and transfered your health care using the E106 or other E form, irrespective of whether you continue to own property of other assets in the UK, then your UK issued EHIC is no longer valid.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

As I understand it Bab's has got it right, ( except that the card will also cover you in the UK) this is how I read it too. You will still have to register with the Cypriot Health Authority and get the residents health card, the EHIC is only used when you travel abroad, or back to UK. It appears to effect only those who have registered in Cyprus using the E121 or E 129. Or perhaps someone else knows better. ( As far as I am aware the EHIC should only be used for emergency cover anyway when you are travelling)


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

cool i will try and see.. We haven't transferred anything out here yet as we are still not sure this is for us.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

zeebo said:


> cool i will try and see.. We haven't transferred anything out here yet as we are still not sure this is for us.


I have e-mailed the UK Consulate in Nicosia to see if they can decipher the DOH information and give us some more guidance, I will let the forum know their reply.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> As I understand it Bab's has got it right, ( except that the card will also cover you in the UK) this is how I read it too. You will still have to register with the Cypriot Health Authority and get the residents health card, the EHIC is only used when you travel abroad, or back to UK. It appears to effect only those who have registered in Cyprus using the E121 or E 129. Or perhaps someone else knows better. ( As far as I am aware the EHIC should only be used for emergency cover anyway when you are travelling)


Just to reiterate! When you register your other E forms (eg E106 or E113 but not the E121, E126 or E129) with the Cyprus Health Authority your UK-issued EHIC is no longer valid and you need to get one from Cyprus. You ask for the form to apply for an EHIC from Cyprus where you registered so that if you travel anywhere in the EU you have emergency cover. As Mycroft says, the EHIC is for emergency cover only.


----------

